

15-year-old facing jail time for downloading 24 movies - sologoub
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/15-year-old-facing-jail-time-for-downloading-24-movies-20110824/

======
TheGift73
I'm amazed that a teacher would do that to a student? I though their job was
to educate not incarcerate?

